# Another 'which bike' question...



## rafiki (16 Apr 2009)

Hi all. My first post here so please be gentle...

I'm looking for recommendations for a low maintenance, high spec., steel, hardtail atb with V brakes for some tarmac road work, many sand trails (some quite deep) and rough, muddy forest roads. No competitions just getting about off road for bird watching, bird tour leading and photography. Budget max £1200.


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Apr 2009)

The thing I think you'll have problems with is finding a high-quality bike that does not come with disk brakes. 

Also, the high-end bikes are often lighter etc but not necessarily lower maintenance than cheaper bikes. You should get a solid bike for around £500-£600 that'll do the job fine. You don't need fancy forks or lightweight parts that wear out in a few weeks!

I have a Genesis steel MTB that's quite a nice bike, has disk brakes though. At the sort of price you're looking at the disk brakes should be sensible quality so they should work ok without being too much trouble, which I assume is why you're wary of them?

LINK


----------



## rafiki (16 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that. I had a feeling the V-brake bit might prove a bit of a problem these days. So, OK, if I remove V-brake as part of the spec. could I ask which bike would come closest to satisfying the other requirements?


----------



## GilesM (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Rafiki

For the sort of money you are talking about, I would go for one of these:

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2009bikes/bike.php?model_id=92

Mr Pig is right about the brakes, no point going for Vs if you are talking about spending up to £1200, the disc will be good quality on a hard tail at that price.


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Apr 2009)

GilesM said:


> For the sort of money you are talking about, I would go for one of these:



Nice bike. Very similar to the Genesis bikes. I'm sure it's a great bike but for what he's going to be doing with it don't you think it's sligtly ott? Something like the Altitude 00 will do much the same job and costs over £300 less.

In fact the Altitude 20 is still cheaper and has much better spec, including a Reynolds 853 frame and Rock Shox Recon fork. 

LINK


----------



## lardarse rider (16 Apr 2009)

Hardtail of the year for most of the noughties. Get one for £900. I have one and it is ruddy marvellous. I have never heard a bad word and Merlin are great to deal with.

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=41&categoryId=38


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Apr 2009)

lardarse rider said:


> Hardtail of the year for most of the noughties. Get one for £900.



Another cracking bike. 853 frame again and good stuff bolted to it. I have those Mavic wheels and I like them, nice spring to them.

To be honest there isn't a bad bike here, any one of them will serve you well. You'll be hard pushed to get a quality steel bike for less than the Altitude 00, it's a solid bike and good value. If you wanted better spec on the same Reynolds 520 frame you could get the Altitude 10 or for a really top-class frame with great spec go for the Rock Lobster. If I had the money I'd buy one! :0) You seldom regret buying quality.


----------



## Steve Austin (17 Apr 2009)

What about a Charge Duster?


----------



## MichaelM (17 Apr 2009)

rafiki said:


> Hi all. My first post here so please be gentle...
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a low maintenance, high spec., steel, hardtail atb with V brakes for some tarmac road work, many sand trails (some quite deep) and rough, muddy forest roads. No competitions just getting about off road for bird watching, bird tour leading and photography. Budget max £1200.



I'll start by saying that I use disc brakes, and wouldn't go back to V brakes. Having said that don't write off V brakes completely for what you're stating there as your intended use. 

Some good bikes suggested allready, but also take a look at On-One (don't be out off by the crap website!). I'd also say you may not need a suspension fork, with £1200 to spend have you considered a carbon fork ? If steel isn't a must, how about a Scandal with a carbon fork, possibly with 29" wheels for the road/fireroad use.

There again, if road and forest track will be your main use how about something like a Croix de Fer ?

I'd say decide what your primary use will be, it doesn't sound as though it's a full on mtb you need to me (but if you want one get one anyway). A carbon fork would keep down the weight and cost, and V brakes will also save a bit of weight off the bike. On one bikes can be fitted with a rack if you wanted to carry a load of camera gear.

I don't own an On One atm, but I do regret selling the one I had. I have a Genesis SS (rigid with steel fork) and a Giant trance. I've used the Genesis on the red at Laggan and all over at Glentress - front suspension isn't absolutely neccessary.

Bet that's of no help at all !


Michael

Oh, and if you really want low maintenance - you could always go single speed


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Apr 2009)

MichaelM said:


> front suspension isn't absolutely neccessary.



Totally agree. Unless you're doing a lot of rough off roading I don't see the need for it and most suspension forks weigh about 5lb! 

The Genesis bikes also have rack/pannier mounts. I don't know about the others, something to check on as they might well be useful for you.


----------



## GilesM (17 Apr 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Nice bike. Very similar to the Genesis bikes. I'm sure it's a great bike but for what *he's going to be doing with it don't you think it's sligtly ott?* Something like the Altitude 00 will do much the same job and costs over £300 less.
> 
> In fact the Altitude 20 is still cheaper and has much better spec, including a Reynolds 853 frame and Rock Shox Recon fork.
> 
> LINK



You could be right, but it is a great bike that comes within Rafiki's budget, and it will allow him to grow into more interesting trails if wanted/needed.


----------



## rafiki (25 Apr 2009)

Thanks everybody for all the very useful pointers, help and suggestions. 

One thing led to another and I went to see/try some of the bikes mentioned. In the end I went over to Bridgwater and, whilst there, tried out (expanded my budget considerably, well, threw it out the window really) and ordered a lovely Thorn Sterling.


----------

